# Huron fly fishing around Dexter



## mtflyman (Jun 10, 2003)

New to the Forum...I usually fish the PM but am heading out on the Huron for the first time in the Dexter area to see what I can see. Anyone have any suggestions for locations to hit or patterns to use?

Thanks
Scott


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

mtflyman, 

Sneaky Pete and general surface poppers have been good for me in the past. I have seen others mention wooly buggers and zonkers as well. Good luck, please post a report on your outcome.


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

Welcome to the site Mtflyman!

Kroppe hit the nail on the head with pattern suggestions. I have done well at Hudson Mills. The water is easy to read and you'll get into fish not too far from where you park.

Please let us know how you do, I myself am due to hit that stretch in the near future.


----------



## JWF (Jun 25, 2001)

Ypsi and Kroppe are right on, and I fish this area as much as I can. In addition to the flies already mentioned, I would add clouser minnows in white/chartreuse and white/grey. I have also had some luck dead drifting larger black nymphs, like a black hare's ear or stone. The last few times I have been there (Hudson Mills) the water has been very clear, so you may want to use light tippets and keep a low profile.


----------



## Papa Smurf (Dec 14, 2001)

Also, the rock bass fishing can be fast and furious around fallen trees and other debris in the Huron at Hudson Mills. They're generally not huge, but a nice bonus to the smallmouth.

I am way overdue for a smallmouth trip on the Huron. I haven't been up there in two years now.


----------



## mtflyman (Jun 10, 2003)

Thanks for all of the info...I think we are going to hit the Delhi area. I'll post the results.

Scott


----------



## hooknem (Mar 14, 2003)

If you want to get a little closer to Ann Arbor, the first bridge West of Wagner Rd is a good place to hit. Park by the bridge and walk over the railroad tracks and hike upstream for a quarter mile or so. There, the water pools up behind a section of rapids. I've gotten into smallmouth and rockbass there on several outings. Olive woolley buggers seem to work well. This weekend, I'm going to start working my way west and into the metroparks and see what happens for myself. Good luck!


----------

